# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Corriente de norte a sur

## ben-amar

España acumula ocho años exportando energía
E. DE B. Madrid 6 ENE 2012 - 16:22 CET
http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...28_572360.html


En contra de lo que los profanos pueden pensar, España es un país exportador de energía eléctrica. Lleva siendo así desde 2003, aunque el año pasado el balance fue peor que el anterior. En total, se vendieron a países vecinos 6.105 gigavatios hora (GVh), un 2,4% del total producido. Estas exportaciones son un 27% inferiores a las de 2010, cuando llegaron a los 8.333 GVh.



El resultado es el balance entre los envíos de electricidad a tres países, Portugal (2.634 GVh), Marruecos (3.903) y Andorra (264), y las compras a Francia (1.189).

La clave del mercado exterior de energía, según Red Eléctrica de España (REE) es el saldo con este último país. Tradicionalmente, España importa energía del norte para exportarla hacia el sur y el oeste, pero 2010 fue un año excepcional, sobre todo por el régimen pluviométrico. Por eso hace dos años hasta el saldo con Francia fue positivo.

Además, la relación con el país del norte de los Pirineos tiene otro valor simbólico. Los partidarios de la energía nuclear siempre aducen que gracias a que se trata de la nación con más centrales de Europa, Francia tenía un exceso de oferta energética que le permitía suministrar a España. Pero, como se ve del balance total, aunque eso sea cierto ya que es más cómodo llevar electricidad a algunas zonas del norte (sobre todo el País Vasco) desde el otro lado de la frontera, en el balance global España es capaz de producir toda la energía que consume e incluso le sobra.

Quedan por tener en cuenta las islas y Ceuta y Melilla. En su conjunto, la demanda energética de estos territorios extrapeninsulares creció en 2010 un 1%, aunque el reparto fue muy desigual. En Canarias aumentó ese mismo porcentaje, y en Melilla apenas un 0,5%. En cambio, en Baleares descendió un 1,1%, y en Ceuta la caída fue del 5,9%.



Esto para quien cree que España depende de otros para encender su calefaccion. (consideracion del petroleo aparte)

----------

